# hey i new ^-^



## Suzzi (Dec 9, 2009)

Hey I'm new to CB but its helped me out a lot a couple times. I love working on shows but don't know as much as i would like too, at least not yet. I'm currently learning about sound Design ^-^ i want to learn more about every part tech theater and some day, when I'm too old to travel around the world with shows, i want to teach college classes. Theater is my life and my passion i love the feeling of having a good opening night after working till 2 in the morning on the show ^-^


----------



## DaveySimps (Dec 12, 2009)

Welcome Suzzi! Glad to hear we have already been of assistance to you. Do not hesitate to jump in and join the fun. Enjoy CB!

~Dave


----------

